
Show HN: Publish API endpoints in seconds (PoC) - eneuman
Hi HN! I&#x27;m Elias, here to present Camarere (PROOF OF CONCEPT):<p>A proxy server + python package combo to publish API endpoints in very few lines of code:<p>(CLI) $ pip install camarere<p>(python)<p># Import the camarere client<p>from camarere import Cmrr<p># Instantiate the client to authenticate<p>cmrr = Cmrr(&#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cmrr.es&#x27;)<p>#&gt; Using temporary user_id=&quot;pPh4nVeAu&quot;, token=&quot;zs5j9rKJR6bLT4bD6PU&quot;<p>#&gt; Head over to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cmrr.es to create a permanent user.<p># Create a new endpoint (your computer acts as the server)<p>cmrr.serve(lambda name=&#x27;World&#x27;: &#x27;Hello &#x27; + name, &#x27;hello&#x27;)<p>#&gt;serving &lt;lambda&gt; at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cmrr.es&#x2F;call&#x2F;pPh4nVeAu&#x2F;hello?name=World<p>print(&#x27;\nCall this from another notebook (anywhere in the world):\n&#x27;,
      &quot;cmrr.call(&#x27;hello&#x27;, kwargs={&#x27;name&#x27;: &#x27;stranger&#x27;}, user_id=&#x27;&quot;+cmrr.user_id+&quot;&#x27;)&quot;)<p>----<p>I&#x27;m building this to scratch my own itch in two areas:<p>- Prototype web app backends faster<p>- Quickly distribute compute in cases with complicated dependencies<p>If this interests you, please visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;e-neuman&#x2F;camarere or register your email at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cmrr.es and I’ll select the first group for a closed beta.<p>As always, all feedback is welcome!
======
themmes
Interesting idea! Even though I became pretty fast with spitting out Flask
APIs it remains cumbersome.

You say my "computer serves as the server", would I be able to scale beyond
that as well?

~~~
eneuman
Yes! The idea is any computer under your control can act as a server, and you
can have multiple workers pointing to the same endpoint.

